# Indian Board racing



## filmonger (Sep 20, 2014)

Very Cool video....

[video=youtube_share;QPZY-MUx8qk]http://youtu.be/QPZY-MUx8qk[/video]


----------



## 55tbird (Sep 21, 2014)

*Outstanding!*

Thanks for sharing this great video.


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 21, 2014)

yeah theres only like 3 films in existence showing boardtrack racing........i think this one had "shrimp" burns in it before finger loss........DISCLAIMER (shameless plugging) if anyone is interested i have a few different daytona era racing cycles i could sell,1920 big valve twin indian,1920 or 21 i forget bigvalve twin banked off to single indian (stamped letters indicate it was a racing factory) and a 1920 harley twin banked off to single,they are very expensive but you get what you pay for


----------

